# Slingshot position in space



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi ... I.m trying hard to iron out having too many variables each time I pick up my Scout LT.
The 2 I want to pick your brains on ate keeping the slingshot vertical and not canted fwd and also not twisted left to right so to spk. I realise some people like to have a slight cant and/or slight twist but, assume for now I dont.
Have you fellas got any tips, ideas, ways to practise to ensure this? Just wondered. I hold gangster style. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure there is a easy answer to your question, it comes down to repetition and focus your form. Since you have the Scout LT I would suggest trying the different hand positions and seeing if you find one that feels better for holding a consistent position. I started with the Scout and used the brace method, and then the pinch method but once I tried the hammer grip after a couple of months I instantly felt more comfortable and a better fit for me.
I'm not sure making absolutely positive that it's vertical and there's no twist and everything exactly right is where you should be putting your focus.
I do a slight cant forward and I shoot with my head straight up and down and my slingshot is Canted to a 45 degree angle to line the bands up with my eye and my head being straight up and down. Works fantastic for me and I like having a straight up and down head it just is a variable now I don't have to worry about because my head is always in the same place. Consistency and accuracy really come from practice and doing everything the same every time, focusing on the position of the slingshot is much less important as long as your bands are stacked and you are doing it the same way every shot.
Just my two cents after trying every different method of shooting there is and finally settling down to one that works for me.

Good luck!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi Vince. Thanks for that. I thought many wouldnt think it desirable. Takes all sorts I suppose.
I.ve been trying out 3/4 Butterfly for 2 days now. I hit the catchbox no problem ...lol. I.m finding that any slight twist etc in my forks, and the miss is magnified juicily. I pinned down my 3/4 butterfly pouch grip and release (ish) and just wondered if keeping my frame ultra square in space would help. Using 18x12mm, 28" active, 8mm ammo. It.s great fun.
I was thinking, dont laugh, of attaching a small bb on a piece of flourocarbon trout leader, as a plumbline but at a bit of a loss to be honest. I read somewhere that holding your fork outright and then walking into an open doorframe might give you an idea. Not tried it yet! Just looking for ideas.
Cheers Vince!


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

I read here on this fantastic forum
an idea I used and from time to
time reuse.
Use a vertical level beam or door frame 
to at draw see your frame in space,
Easy to do both horizontal handle , touch top of forks, and fore, aft , touch target side of frame, alignments.
I am lucky to have roof overhang supports just in front of my door , about 10 cm square , level checked ,and 10 m range so often check my 
form before session.
Of course a any door frame will work.
ukj


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Cheers ukj ...appreciated. This would help muscle memory to stop me reinforcing alread bad habits. Thnx.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Practice shooting while standing next to a mirror so you can look at yourself and see how you're holding the forks.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If your shooting ott, you can line the top band up directly over the bottom band easily and also line it up with the ground. You can do the same with ttf, but it's really easy to see it in ott. Look at the whole band from front to back to check your alignment, while watching your forks and keeping them even.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Bob E said:


> Practice shooting while standing next to a mirror so you can look at yourself and see how you're holding the forks.


That.s practical. Thnks!


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> If your shooting ott, you can line the top band up directly over the bottom band easily and also line it up with the ground. You can do the same with ttf, but it's really easy to see it in ott. Look at the whole band from front to back to check your alignment, while watching your forks and keeping them even.


I tend to shoot TTF so hadnt considered OTT until recently. I.ve only shot OTT in the past few days and my sight line doesnt have the bands stacked. I.ve bn using Arturo.s twisted band idea. I seem to have a twist in my sight line. Must be doing something wrong!
Thanks - appreciated


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

My first slingshot is a Scout LT.
I started out shooting TTF and found using a wall end to check frame squareness very helpful to adjust my alignment. Before that I got forkhits and took a teardrop shaped chunk out of my hand which has almost healed.

OTT is my preference and upon removing the scout's handle scales I found the use of the pinkie hole stabilized my grip.


----------



## fungustoon (Oct 1, 2021)

Whytey ...thanks ...good idea to try my Scout LT (x3!) without the scales and use the pinky hole! My Wasp Enzo for bb shooting has a pinky hole that I use - very stable- quite accurate too.
I.m thinking of putting a couple of micro spirit level things on my frame, close my eyes, check bubbles ...repeat until my muscle memory improves. Was going to check at full stretch too as without bands on ot wouldnt be 'real'.
Thnks again fella.


----------

